# getting on a sleeve



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

My dog is doing really well with a bite pillow will bite and let go on command but he will not switch to the sleeve for the life of him what can I do to get him to switch over?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you doing the training yourself, or are you training with a club? I think he is only 9 months old and you got him when he was five months? he probably not ready for the transition. For some dogs, biting a sleeve is biting a person's arm, and in their mind, a big nono.

If you are training him yourself, there is a lot of psychological conflict involved in biting you, can't really ask him to do that, especially while still a puppy. 

If you are working with a club, put him away for six months to a year, and let him grow up and mature. 

Even then, he may never get into bitework, might be just going against his nature.


----------



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

i do the training myself i have trained a dog before came out awesome just was not a shepherd...but that does make sense he will bite the sleeve with my friend just not when i have it on though


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

arizona said:


> . . . he will bite the sleeve with my friend just not when i have it on though


Well there's the answer right there - especially at his age, he has too much respect for you to bite you and act in a way that he feels may be a challenge to your authority and top position in the pack.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You couldn't figure that out.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Join a Schutzhund club.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Use prey drive, he might bite if the drive takes over. If not then no use working your own dog in defense.


----------



## arizona (Mar 27, 2012)

iv looked for a club up here in el paso but have not found anything yet if anyone knows where to find one that would be awesome!


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Packen said:


> Use prey drive, he might bite if the drive takes over. If not then no use working your own dog in defense.


That is how my trainer switched from the pillow to the sleeve with my dog. And he took right to it.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

...Why do you want him to bite it with YOU holding it? I never ask my dog to do that. It's a conflicting picture for them.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Link to clubs in your region

USA - South Central Clubs

You may have a drive, or may be able to find an unlisted club through another club. Last resort, a private trainer for the bite work. I'd never ask my own dog to go on a sleeve that myself or a family member had on. Major confusion and conflict for the dog.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

We are talking about sport where the dog needs enough piety drive to compete. You can't sit here and tell me that a dog is clear headed but if he bites on the sleeve YOU are holding then he gets confused.

The sleeve is nothing more than a big tug. No different than a tug, bite pillow, etc. I have trained my dogs on biting the sleeve with me in it and have no problems. 

Sch is all prey work, thats it. Routine and prey work. Just think about the guys that train dogs for sport and can't get a helper often. How do you think they train their dogs?

You can take a dog and put the sleeve on a 10 year old. Dog will bite the sleeve out of prey and us equipment fixiated.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ace, I disagree. I am currently training in Schutzhund with my dog and he has very little prey drive. He is most comfortable and strongest when working in aggression, and as his handler I could never expect him to work that way if I was wearing a sleeve. Schutzhund isn't always just prey drive with every dog. I'm sure if I wanted my dog to bite me I could figure out how to engage with the very little prey drive that he has, but he would present a much weaker picture overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

